# MacBook and Monitor Refresh Rate



## jasonvp (Mar 22, 2006)

Greetings -

I have a similar thread going at macosxhints, so if you also frequent that site, this is a repeat.

I just received my new MacBook and have been trying to get my external monitor(s) working at the resolution and refresh rate I'd like.  The first monitor is an Iiyama Vision Master Pro 510, which is capable of handling 1920x1440 @ 75Hz.

The 2nd monitor I've tried is a LaCie Electron 22 Blue IV that can do 2048x1536@85Hz.

In each case, the MacBook properly determines the monitor's max resolution.  But it insists on pinning the refresh rate at 60Hz.  It won't let me push it past 60.  Either the ATI card in the laptop can't handle anything higher than 60Hz (I find that hard to believe), or there's some sort of miscommunication going on between the laptop and both monitors.

Does anyone know of a way to *force* the laptop to run at a specified video frequency?

Thanks.

jas


----------

